# Big Thankyou



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Big thanks for the Waxstock team this year, was a great show. Thanks to Martin and Jason on the Bears Wax Factory for having me there and good to see Ollie from Carbon Collective. 

Great to see some old faces and meet some new ones too, thankyou for everyone who came over and spoke to me and got pots signed and looked at Sterling. Think a group buy on Sterling should be on the cards soon so stay tuned for that.

Big thankyou again for everyone who bought the Waxstock edition wax all in the name of charity we sold a fair few and raised some good money so well chuffed at that.

Next year will be even better. 



Thanks again :thumb:


----------

